# Tesla to the Rescue



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Another reason I use Pin to Drive. Want my car, figure out how to start it. However on the flip side if I were being carjacked, I'd probably just be shot. However they aren't taking my car. https://www.yahoo.com/news/2-charged-murder-were-arrested-175700073.html


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Love it!! Just get out, run away, and let them have it. They aren't going anywhere in MY car!!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I should likely be following this thread a little closer - https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/gun-holsters-mounts-for-model-3.12256/post-224007


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Between PIN to drive and walk-away locks, auto theft is way down the list of things that worry me.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

That's partially why I keep Unlock On Park turned off. It's too easy, in my opinion, for someone to take the opportunity to open the driver door and attempt a carjacking or robbery while I'm delayed after parking by putting on a mask, or grabbing my phone, or looking for something.

Though in this area it's more likely someone will do that because they're road raging, rather than attempting robbery. That's equally dangerous, though.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

GDN said:


> Another reason I use Pin to Drive. Want my car, figure out how to start it. However on the flip side if I were being carjacked, I'd probably just be shot. However they aren't taking my car. https://www.yahoo.com/news/2-charged-murder-were-arrested-175700073.html


Very depressing, I lived in that area (and have been to that very same DMV) a little over 6 years ago. Didn't really move too far and still visit that area frequently to see family.

With that said, I still don't like `pin to drive`. To each their own, but seems cumbersome to have to put in a pin EVERY TIME I get in my car for the rare chance someone wants to carjack my vehicle. Shoot, that's what insurance is for, they can have it :laughing:. I'll just use the app to track and guide the police to them.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

shareef777 said:


> Very depressing, I lived in that area (and have been to that very same DMV) a little over 6 years ago. Didn't really move too far and still visit that area frequently to see family.
> 
> With that said, I still don't like `pin to drive`. To each their own, but seems cumbersome to have to put in a pin EVERY TIME I get in my car for the rare chance someone wants to carjack my vehicle. Shoot, that's what insurance is for, they can have it :laughing:. I'll just use the app to track and guide the police to them.


I'm not a fan of PIN to drive either to be honest. It is VERY slow to wake every day - 5 to 7 seconds from the time I get in the car. I haven't stated it here, but we use it on our cars because my partner can't keep his phone on him during his work day. He has to leave it in a small shared employee area that others could access easily then slip out with his phone. It is likely a slim chance, but there is a chance his phone could be accessed, so Tesla gave us another easy level of security to the car, so we use it.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Pin to drive is probably great if you're someone who tends to leave your key card or phone (with bluetooth key set up) in the car, and want to make sure someone doesn't drive off with it while you do that. In fact, I bet there are people who _need_ it for that reason - because they tend to leave their phone in their car to charge while they're at work or shopping. And I wouldn't be surprised if some people feel it's a good idea to leave the key card inside the center console.

I don't think it's that great for overall theft protection, though, as it's more of an annoyance than protective.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

JasonF said:


> Pin to drive is probably great if you're someone who tends to leave your key card or phone (with bluetooth key set up) in the car, and want to make sure someone doesn't drive off with it while you do that. In fact, I bet there are people who _need_ it for that reason - because they tend to leave their phone in their car to charge while they're at work or shopping. And I wouldn't be surprised if some people feel it's a good idea to leave the key card inside the center console.
> 
> I don't think it's that great for overall theft protection, though, as it's more of an annoyance than protective.


Great points. I "lost" my key fob for a week a while back. Turned out it was in the door cup holder. So yeah, anyone could have driven off with my car during that week :sweatsmile:


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

For me? Let them have the car and get away from me as fast as possible. A call to the police and then the police tracks the car and apprehends the criminals.
The longer the criminals have to fight with you, the higher the probability that an aggressive or deadly action will occur.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I use my phone as my key, so I would just grab my phone, slam the door, and run away. The car becomes an instant brick. They will either have to pick on another person and car, or try and chase you, but that won't get them anywhere.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

JasonF said:


> Pin to drive is probably great if you're someone who tends to leave your key card or phone (with bluetooth key set up) in the car


PIN to drive is also great if your phone is often in close proximity to the car. Until PIN to drive came out, I didn't like the fact that anyone could just hop in my car and drive away just because my phone was in my kitchen (next to the driveway).


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Long Ranger said:


> PIN to drive is also great if your phone is often in close proximity to the car. Until PIN to drive came out, I didn't like the fact that anyone could just hop in my car and drive away just because my phone was in my kitchen (next to the driveway).


This honestly still concerns me. We've had people in our neighborhood caught on video door bells etc trying car doors in the middle of the night. Not that I keep anything really valuable in the car, but it would be nice to know that some random didn't have the ability to rummage through my car because my phone is on the other side of the wall.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Achooo said:


> This honestly still concerns me. We've had people in our neighborhood caught on video door bells etc trying car doors in the middle of the night. Not that I keep anything really valuable in the car, but it would be nice to know that some random didn't have the ability to rummage through my car because my phone is on the other side of the wall.


Has anyone tested to see if this is still an issue for them?
I thought Tesla had tweaked the door unlocking to require the phone to be closer.
@Long Ranger


----------



## Nom (Oct 30, 2018)

I have to be within just a few feet (<5 I believe) for the door to unlock. My permit carrying daughter has confirmed this over and over and over again as she races to the car and has to wait for me to get quite close before the door unlocks.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Nom said:


> I have to be within just a few feet (<5 I believe) for the door to unlock. My permit carrying daughter has confirmed this over and over and over again as she races to the car and has to wait for me to get quite close before the door unlocks.


Same, I'd be standing at the door to the garage and my kids still can't get in. Gotta say that they've nailed the door/phone lock situation. I remember a year ago where I'd occasionally have to reset BT on my phone for my 3 to unlock. Haven't had that happen for a long time *knock on wood*


----------



## Achooo (Oct 20, 2018)

Nom said:


> I have to be within just a few feet (<5 I believe) for the door to unlock. My permit carrying daughter has confirmed this over and over and over again as she races to the car and has to wait for me to get quite close before the door unlocks.





shareef777 said:


> Same, I'd be standing at the door to the garage and my kids still can't get in. Gotta say that they've nailed the door/phone lock situation. I remember a year ago where I'd occasionally have to reset BT on my phone for my 3 to unlock. Haven't had that happen for a long time *knock on wood*


This is great news, and I'm glad they've fixed it. I'll admit that I haven't tested this in many months. Thanks for the confirmation!


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

garsh said:


> Has anyone tested to see if this is still an issue for them?
> I thought Tesla had tweaked the door unlocking to require the phone to be closer.
> @Long Ranger


Thanks, you're right. I hadn't tested this in a long time. Just verified the same as everyone is saying, beyond about 5ft it doesn't unlock anymore. No more worries when I'm 10ft away in my kitchen.


----------

